# Soggy Bottom 9/4/10



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

last minute decision to go to Soggy Bottom for the evening. They are in desperate need of some rain!!!! Here's a couple pics and videos of a buddy that never gets a chance to unwind lol and he did that today....
















[ame="http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/xorp/?action=view&current=019.mp4"]







[/ame]
[ame="http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/vv88/xorp/?action=view&current=022.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Dangit bubba!


----------

